# LogoGrafik mit Verläufen und Schatten Vektorisieren



## root777 (8. September 2011)

Hallo, die letzten Beiträge zu Logos hab ich gelesen, aber das waren alles relativ einfache Logos (4,5,6.. Farben, 2D...) ich habe den Auftrag eine einigermaßen komplexe Grafikzu vektorisieren. Ist Leider nur in JPEG/TIFF als Pixelfile vorhanden...

Es handelt sich um die Konturen einer Weltkarte (sehr detailiert mit allen Kontinenten  & einigen  Inseln usw...). Das würde mit der Autofunktion vielleicht noch irgendwie gehen, aber die Kontinente "schweben" über dem Hintergrund (weiss) und werfen einen Schatten. 
1.) Wie vektorisiere ich den Schatten mit - ist ja ein Farbübergang? Ziel ist auch den Hintergrund (weiss) zu entfernen -  also transparent zu machen.

2.) Dann ist danoch eine Form im Bild die durch einen Farbverlauf 3D wirkt.  Die soll hinterher nicht die bekannten Farb-Stufen von simplen Vektorgrafiken aufweisen, da es sonst ja nicht mehr das "original" Logo wäre...

Hat jemand eine Idee wie man das am besten angeht ohne viel Zeitaufwand (komplett neu 
zeichnen ist No-Go! - soll schnell und doch gut gehen...wenn irgend möglich...)

Ach ja zur Info -  Ich arbeite mit  CS5.5

Schonmal danke!!


----------



## Another (8. September 2011)

Ohne ein Bild kann man nicht so genau ins Detail gehen, hier hab ich dazu soweit alles gesagt.

Ein Logo würde ich im übrigen IMMER von Grund auf neu zeichnen! Selbst bei so einem komplexen Ding, was du da beschreibst. Wenns nicht gerade 'ne Firma ist die einzig und allein nur digital unterwegs ist, sondern auch mal etwas drucken lässt oder Faxe verschickt, würde ich denen als Gestalter zu einem simpleren Design ihres Logos raten.

Zu 1.) Wenn du etwas ganz einfach vektorisieren willst, den Schatten aber in einem sanften Verlauf bekommen möchtest, würde ich das Bild erst in PS soweit vorbereiten. Sprich den Schatten entfernen, das Bild vektorisieren und dann den Schatten nachträglich mit AI selber einfügen. Die vektorisierten Teile, wie den weißen Hintergrund, kannste danach ja eh leicht entfernen.

Zu 2.) Nicht vektoriesieren - neu machen.


----------



## smileyml (8. September 2011)

Wenn man den Schatten als Effekt umsetzt und die Datei in Ai belässt, würde er beim Skalieren immer neu berechnet werden und hätte dann auch die entsprechende Auflösung. Andernfalls würde es sicher auf eine Art Verlaufsgitter etc. hinauslaufen.

Aber wie Another schon sagt: Ohne Bild kann man nichts zu sagen.

Grüße Marco


----------

